# Bachelor/bachelorette parties that involve strippers...why?



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

So you found the love of your life, you find them to be the most amazing person in the world and want to spend your life with them, you're about to get married...and right before you do, you get together with your friends, get smashed, and go to a strip club. 

More importantly, if you're a woman - in those strip clubs, they actually hook up with strippers. More often than not, one or a few of the bride's friends will. Occasionally the bride herself will engage in *some* type of activity that would qualify as cheating. And then there's the saying, "what happens at a bachelorette party stays at a bachelorette party."

My question is, why? If you want to hook up with strangers, why are you in a committed relationship? If you simply want to hook up or look at people with nice bodies, you should probably be dating someone who goes to the gym and eats healthy...or perhaps you don't truly love the person you're with - Personally I can't imagine hooking up with anyone else when I'm in love with someone, and looking at strippers doesn't seem like much fun either. 

Why is this the "norm" in American culture? Why is it "ok" just because you're about to get married?


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I dunno if its the norm, but my sister is getting married soon, and im going to the bachelor party with the groom. We're paintballing, rock climbing, then just hanging out. My sister is going horseback riding and doing girl crap.


My gf wouldnt do something like that either. Probably depends on the people though. I would never marry (or even have a serious relationship with) a girl who would get smashed and go bar hopping/strip club for her bachelorette party.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Last chance


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I was reading a blog by this male stripper in the South. Some of his stories.....

http://malestripping.blogspot.com/2010/06/secrets-that-women-keep-part-1.html


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

It's the negative side of popular culture, it enables people to justify doing the wrong thing, in the future rape and murder will just be another case of boy's being boy's.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

i just want luv said:


> Last chance


Last chance for what? Have a threesome like in that story in the link? Why are you getting married if you want to do that stuff...how can you look your fiancee in the face after that. If you want to do those things, go nuts, while you're single...as in, not while in a monogamous relationship.

If you want to have sex with strangers that badly, I somehow have a feeling doing it just before marriage won't be your last time...

How can lying to your partner right before you get married be part of popular culture?



> I dunno if its the norm, but my sister is getting married soon, and im going to the bachelor party with the groom. We're paintballing, rock climbing, then just hanging out. My sister is going horseback riding and doing girl crap.


That's kind of how it should be, I think. At least that's what I plan to do.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

not for sex but to have fun with the fellas and its like a test to yourself to see how you can resist and be faithful.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I've never understood this either. some people consider it their last night of freedom, but I can't see why, because it's not like they're single! personally, I wouldn't think it was that bad if my guy just went to strip club and hung out and had a few beers for his bachelor party activity. however, if I found out he had a lap dance, I would pretty much break off the wedding. that's just me, though. :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, I don't mind when I'm just attending the thing. Being forever stag has it's perks.

But I'd be offended if my brother had a stripper party before marriage. I would of have to clock him, and then ask him the time.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

Think it shows that you are so comfortable with your relationship that you trust your spouse around scantily clad women. Attended a friend of a friend's bday party where the gf got the guy a stripper. Had to leave for the stripper part though... too much anxiety for me.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, never understood stag parties. It's like, what a great start to your marriage - you're desperately squeezing in some cheap thrills before you're "trapped."


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

If you think it's your last night of freedom, I don't understand why you're getting married at all really.


----------



## adopie (Oct 1, 2011)

i just want luv said:


> not for sex but to have fun with the fellas and its like a test to yourself to see how you can resist and be faithful.


The day before your wedding you want to test this?? :/

If you aren't faithful, are you going to cancel your wedding that day in which members of your family have flown out to see?

To answer OP, I don't think this is right in any sense. I don't see the point in risking your entire marriage for one "last chance"


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

angus said:


> It's the negative side of popular culture, it enables people to justify doing the wrong thing, in the future rape and murder will just be another case of boy's being boy's.


In the past (and acutally many countries today) rape has been considered a "boys will be boys" thing. Married men cheating was also the expected norm. Things are better today, not worse. The behavior in strip clubs at bachelor parties are remnants of this past accepted behavior. And bachelorette parties only became populat in the late 80's or so.

Amazing how people refuse to see how good we have it in the modern world.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Do people actually have those kinds of bachelor parties? I always thought it was just a tv/movies thing.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

Dark Alchemist said:


> In the past (and acutally many countries today) rape has been considered a "boys will be boys" thing. Married men cheating was also the expected norm. Things are better today, not worse. The behavior in strip clubs at bachelor parties are remnants of this past accepted behavior. And bachelorette parties only became populat in the late 80's or so.
> 
> Amazing how people refuse to see how good we have it in the modern world.


Well, now it's women "raping" a male stripper...who of course never says no so it isn't rape. Yes, it's better than the distant past when it comes to men, but women on the other hand...

I disagree with married men cheating just as much as I disagree with women ****ing a stripper before they get married. Many of you guys are talking about bachelor parties, but keep in kind that at bachelorette parties things go much farther than that.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Zima said:


> Well, now it's women "raping" a male stripper...who of course never says no so it isn't rape. Yes, it's better than the distant past when it comes to men, but women on the other hand...


I suppose you couldn't be bothered with an actual incident as an example to prove this is a major problem?

Of course its rape if that were the scenario, but the way I see it, it would be mostly other men laughing it off and saying it wasn't. That's what keeps many male rape victims from reporting the crime.

Old attitudes are still a problem.



> Many of you guys are talking about bachelor parties, but keep in kind that at bachelorette parties things go much farther than that.


And you know that how?


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

Dark Alchemist said:


> Old attitudes are still a problem.
> 
> And you know that how?


It's not rape because a MALE stripper is not likely to say no if you touch him or blow him or have sex with him. Touching a female stripper will get you thrown out.

Has nothing to do with attitudes.

I know this how?

google bachelorette parties. read the stuff in the male stripper's blog that was linked above. ask women in their mid 20's.

I'm not here to argue about what goes on at some bachelorette parties, it's a known fact.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

pita said:


> If you think it's your last night of freedom, I don't understand why you're getting married at all really.


This. If you really want to get married, then you shouldn't do something like that. If I was going to get married, I'd rather have a joint party.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

angus said:


> It's the negative side of popular culture, it enables people to justify doing the wrong thing, in the future rape and murder will just be another case of boy's being boy's.


No it won't. That's just stupid to even consider.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Zima said:


> It's not rape because a MALE stripper is not likely to say no if you touch him or blow him or have sex with him. Touching a female stripper will get you thrown out.
> 
> Has nothing to do with attitudes.
> 
> ...


The university of Google. Nice.


----------



## Mason (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't want any strippers at my bachelor party. 

in all honesty I'd rather go for a camping trip or just a golfing trip.


----------



## PartyInfoDiva (Apr 10, 2012)

Actually it's the bride's decision whether she wants to do something with the strippers or not. The usual mistake here is that since having male strippers is common in a bachelorette party, everyone seems to think that bachelorette parties should have male strippers. The whole celebration is about the bride-to-be so her wishes are to be granted. The bride herself is responsible for her behavior regardless the occasion. And party organizers should know that there are other ways to celebrate without having to invite strippers. Check out http://www.bachelorette-partyideas.com/ and see for yourself that there are dozens of ways to make the night special without having strippers around.


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

Cheating, yeah I don't condone that. And I think I would be thrown off by the idea of strippers specifically at a bachlorette or bachlor party, but not so much because of my fiancee seeing naked bodies as much as the timing. Because then it would seem like he is celebrating his last chance. I don't expect my future husband to only ever look at my naked body, or to deny that there are other attractive women on the planet. That being said, if he wants a lap dance he better come to me, but looking isn't an issue imo. The body wants what the body wants.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Because in our apathetic lives we need pathetic accomplishments.

That and dancing bears.


----------



## kayparty (Oct 8, 2014)

*It's just fun*

When I'm at a party I just hangout in the back and watch. One bachelorette party I got a liitle agressive and actually stuck 10 bucks on his hip


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

I've noticed that American women are umm... very shameless to say the least


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't see the appeal of them, either. I wouldn't want some random guy rubbing his junk on me, lol. I don't think I would want to marry a guy that found it appealing to have a bachelor party involving strippers and other things related to that, either. Ugh, this culture...


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Symbolic last glimpse of the single life. The ironic thing is.... A lot of married people around my age (or in their early 30's) that i know are cool with their spouses going to strip clubs/ have wanted to go with them.


----------

